# In need urgent advice with new mod



## NeOAsus (25/8/16)

I am new to vaping but i have been reading and reading on this forum of many devices and i decided on a Pico mega with a 22650 batt but tonight i found out that with the melo 3 you cant build alot of different coils , and that's the part i was looking forward to cause i dont smoke but oh damn i want the clouds !!!! Money is bit tight so can anyone give me advice for what other device i rather should go for and with what rta . Will be much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86 (25/8/16)

Hey bud no need to get another device,you can get a RTA to fit the pico,looks like the mega also only takes 22mm tanks tho,so something along the lines of a serpent mini would work well,come to vapecon Saturday and we can sort you out


----------



## moolies86 (25/8/16)

Oh sorry bud just read your post again,I thought you had all ready bought the pico haha you can look at the subox mini kit


----------



## moolies86 (25/8/16)

Kangertechs subox and topbox mini kits come with a RBA deck,so you can either use commercial coils or build your own sure someone will have a good price at vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeOAsus (25/8/16)

Tickets already bought  so hecticly pumped !!! Cant wait but i am stressing a bit now what to do about first mod , but yes i will calm down and speak to the legends at vapecon 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## moolies86 (25/8/16)

You said that money is tight ?what's your budget ??

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk


----------



## NeOAsus (25/8/16)

Well lets say max R2500 that includes mod, batt,atty,charger, wick,wire plus juice and maybe squuuuuze in ohm reader 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

If I was kitting myself up at VapeCon, I would get:

Mod: iPV5 (Vape King) R700
Batteries: 4X Samsung 30Q (Vape King) R440
or
4X Tesiyi 40A (VapeRite) R440
Charger: i2 (Vape King) R190
RTA: Haven't seen many specials on tanks, but I guess you could get an Avo, Smok, Serpent Mini 25 or Limitless Plus in the R500-R550 mark
Wire: I would seriously rather buy the coil box (Vape King) for R150. The box's 48 coils will last you two years plus, you can then take your time learning to rebuild and getting the necessary tools, 521 tab, wire, etc.
Wicks: Cotton Bacon v2 (VapeRite) R80

That is under R2100 which will leave you some R400+ for juice. It's a stonking good kit imo. That's just me, though, your preferences may vary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NeOAsus (26/8/16)

RichJB said:


> If I was kitting myself up at VapeCon, I would get:
> 
> Mod: iPV5 (Vape King) R700
> Batteries: 4X Samsung 30Q (Vape King) R440
> ...


You spent alot of time getting all this info or your just cool like that and knew your stuff ... hats of man thats amazing but on question ? I find the ipv5 for 1250

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (26/8/16)

R2500 can go a seriously long way if you're willing to spend the money 

My vote , would be as follows , get to SirVape early as can be and get :

Wismec RX2/3 - R700
Demon killer fused clapton 15ft - R155

Head to Vape King and get :
Moonshot 24 - R450
Samsung 30Q - R330 (3 batts)

Head to vaperite :
Cotton bacon V2 - R80

Then shop around on the day for the best deal on a coil master diy builders kit which comes with everything including an ohm meter.

Buy juice

Enjoy.

P.S - RX2/3 supports balanced USB charging so you dont NEED a charger right now...

P.P.S - Regulated mods have the ability to read resistance of your coils and are generally quite good , to the point that my coil master ohm meter has never been touched.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

NeOAsus said:


> You spent alot of time getting all this info or your just cool like that and knew your stuff ... hats of man thats amazing but on question ? I find the ipv5 for 1250



Thanks but I've just been avidly following the specials being offered at VapeCon. I wouldn't ordinarily know the prices in such detail, heh. You can see the Vape King specials (including the iPV5) in this thread.

@brotiform has also given you excellent choices. And the thing is that we don't even know the full range of specials at VapeCon yet. There might even be better specials on the day. Shop around a bit and you should be able to get kitted out really well within your budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeOAsus (26/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks but I've just been avidly following the specials being offered at VapeCon. I wouldn't ordinarily know the prices in such detail, heh. You can see the Vape King specials (including the iPV5) in this thread.
> 
> @brotiform has also given you excellent choices. And the thing is that we don't even know the full range of specials at VapeCon yet. There might even be better specials on the day. Shop around a bit and you should be able to get kitted out really well within your budget.


WOW noo i have been following the specials too believe me, i searched and searched thats why i am so bumbed out to find out about the melo 3. Those specials are .... (drooling) oh damn now i cant wait ! I knew about the batteries they have on special but not all the other stuff , thank you for that information i appreciate it but what device do you guys think is better the ipv5 or the rx2/3

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (26/8/16)

They're both good devices. The RX2/3 has the ability to take a third battery which will bulk the mod up a bit but give you even more battery life. The RX is also a current-gen mod whereas the iPV5 is previous-gen (the iPV6x is the latest one). So if being absolutely up to date is important to you, get the RX2/3.

You could also consider the Sigelei Fuchai which is on offer at R895. I won't buy anything from Sigelei due to their reaction when Daniel DJLsb pointed out the flaws in their 213 and Fuchai mods. But if you don't use temp control a lot or vape above 155W (and very few do) then the Sigelei mods will be fine.


----------



## daniel craig (27/8/16)

RichJB said:


> They're both good devices. The RX2/3 has the ability to take a third battery which will bulk the mod up a bit but give you even more battery life. The RX is also a current-gen mod whereas the iPV5 is previous-gen (the iPV6x is the latest one). So if being absolutely up to date is important to you, get the RX2/3.
> 
> You could also consider the Sigelei Fuchai which is on offer at R895. I won't buy anything from Sigelei due to their reaction when Daniel DJLsb pointed out the flaws in their 213 and Fuchai mods. But if you don't use temp control a lot or vape above 155W (and very few do) then the Sigelei mods will be fine.


Won't you need 2 sets of batteries? If you had to use the mod with 2 batteries for let's say 2 months and then decide to use the 3rd battery won't it be imbalanced?


----------



## RichJB (27/8/16)

Yeah, although I think most users would make that decision up front, and either use it with 2 or with 3 from the get-go.


----------



## NeOAsus (27/8/16)

Yes thanks for all the advice i was one of the very fortunate 25 at sir vape who got the rx 2/3 , i coupled mine with a avocado 24 and 3x LG HE4 Battiez

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (27/8/16)

Good choice, the Avo is a great tank. Some struggle a bit with wicking at first but once you've got the hang of it, it runs like clockwork.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (27/8/16)

NeOAsus said:


> Yes thanks for all the advice i was one of the very fortunate 25 at sir vape who got the rx 2/3 , i coupled mine with a avocado 24 and 3x LG HE4 Battiez
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



The Avocado's are my favorite RTA's for both the reg mods and the mech's. I have them dialed in. Wicking is not hard at all, some folks just make way too much fuss over the wicking. If you need help with the wicking drop me a line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## NeOAsus (27/8/16)

Spydro said:


> The Avocado's are my favorite RTA's for both the reg mods and the mech's. I have them dialed in. Wicking is not hard at all, some folks just make way too much fuss over the wicking. If you need help with the wicking drop me a line.
> 
> View attachment 65026


Wow thats a beautiful range !! Today a buddi helped me wick mine so yes i would definitely like some pointers and advice , there is always more room for improvement 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

